# need help,dont know what to do?



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi there
I am really hoping someone can help me i will give u some background information i have pcos and endo  i also have my partner who i have been with for 3 years and today i found out from my gyn Dr  today that i am not ovulating so he has giving me clomid to help me ovulate the problem i have is when do i do the donor insemination when i am on clomid,i have to take clomid from day 2 to day 6 of my af,i just feel so confussed about what to do,feel free to asked me any question,thanks for your help in advice i really appreciate it love harm xx


----------



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

hiya

depends on length of you cycle... if ot is 28 days then u usually ovulate around day 14, in which case you would do DI day 12 and day 13...as sperm only survive less than 24 hrs.  How many lots of sperm do you get each month? But it would be much better to get some ovulation test strips, rhese will pick up your LH surge, which occurs about 24 hours before ovulation.... however some people with PCOS have naturaally high LH anyway so you would need to know this afead of time.

Good luck
Sharyn. new Zealand


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

Dont think i will be much help im afraid, I have PCOS and dont ovulation at all - its been about 3 years since I had an AF all by myself and as a consequence they found it very hard to track anything with me. Even bringing on a 'fake' AF so I could start clomid was tough, the tablets didnt work the first few times. I am not using donor sperm, but DH and I were advised to start having BMS from CD 10 - 20 inclusive to give us the best chance, I appreciate that this isnt practical in your situation so I would def press for tracking/tests/scans etc...  I only had CD21 blood tests and the results didnt really come up with much, the good part was that I did react well to Clomid and am pg, and date-wise we think i caught at the start of the BMS rather than the end, fingers crossed things work out for you with it      

Good luck
Rach


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi there ladies
thanks for ur help just wanted to add i have pcos and endo and i dont ovulate myself,so there is no need me getting the opk cause it wouldnt show anything up,thats why im going on clomid to hopefully help me release my eggs x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Harmony, I know that normally the OPKs wouldn't be of any use if you're not ovulating naturally, but the whole point of the Clomid is to make you ovulate. And if your body is getting ready to ovulate (even if that's induced by the Clomid) then you should be producing enough LH to get a positive OPK (although not having either pcos/endo I can't be sure if that will hold true for you). Anyway, I think that you would find using OPKs helpful to indicate your fertile time - get some cheap ones off the internet so that it doesn't matter that you may get through a lot (start testing around cd10). Really, I think that you should talk to your gyn dr about when would be the best time to time your home insems for, but as Starfish said, with no other indicators to go on, aim for around cd12-13. 
How long are your cycles, and are they regular? Or do the PCOS/endo affect that too? If your cycle is fairly regular, then count on your (induced) ovulation falling about 12-16 days prior to the end of the cycle, so time insems around then.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Harmony - are you stil having treatment at the bridge?  IUI?  If so, can you get them to scan you during your cycle?  That's what my clinic did for me when I had clomid, this enabled them to work out when I would be likely to ovulate, I then had a Pregnyl shot (trigger shot to release the egg) 36 hours before IUI - this made the timing as accurate as possible (and for me it did the trick!)

Hope this is helpful

Some1

xx


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi there ladies
Just want to say thanks for your help um my cycles are up and down one month i can be 28 days next month 35 days and then the month over that 38 days,its just all confussing me really i really wished i was ovulating:-(,deff having pcos and endo doesnt make it any easy,i was going to go with bridge but it was quite dear hence why i am doing a home insemation and also i am scared of clinics as i had a bad lot of treatment in 2000 of iui and it scared me to bits,i just dont know where to go from here,my gyn dr has turned round and said i will see u next when u r pregnant so that doesnt really help me at all,so when i start taking the clomid i should get a postive for ovulation,sorry to be going on my mind just feels all confussed at the mo love harm x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Harmony

I hope you don't mind me asking but I know you said in chat it was difficult to know where to start with asking what you needed to know  .

Are you doing this as a single person or with Dh/DP? I'm just wondering why you need the donor sperm? Sorry if I missed the answer to that    

Emma x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ignore me   . I remembrer you posting somewhere else about it now. Sorry

Have I got it right then that you're wondering if the clomid will make you ovulate? And if it does, how will you know when the time is right to do the insemination?

Love

Emma x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi emma hun
ya basically i dont know when to do the d/i when i am useing clomid i have been looking on the webbie to find out information but can find anything hun :-( x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi there

Who is prescribing the clomid for you? I wonder if they would also be able to do scans for you?

Emmax


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi again Harmony,
you can't know for sure if the Clomid will make you ovulate - that's going to be a matter of try it and see! But in order to try and find out if it's working or not, there are a few things that you can do. By far the easiest way to find out is to have ultrasound scans, as these would show whether there's any activity in your ovaries, but obviously your gyn isn't much help on this front, and I can see your reasons for not going the clinic route now. So, with that course of action not open to you at the moment:

1) use the ovulation testing kits (OPKs) - if the Clomid is working and your body is about to ovulate, the tests should show a positive. If you only get negatives, it may well be the case that the Clomid hasn't helped you and that you are still not ovulating (although bear in mind that some women don't ever get a +OPK even when they are ovulating!).

2) check your cervical mucus - again, if the Clomid is working and your body is therefore producing the hormones needed to make you ovulate, then your cervical mucus will change consistency as you enter your fertile phase. It will become fairly clear and stretchy (like egg white) as you approach ovulation. So if this happens, again it's a good indication that you are getting ready to ovulate.

3) take your basal body temperature each day (this has to be done at the same time each morning, before you get up/move around too much, and you need a digital temperature accurate to 2 decimal places i.e. reading 36.77C for example rather than 36.8C). This won't tell you that you are _about _ to ovulate, but it should tell you if you _have _ ovulated, as you get a slight temperature rise after ovulation (readings will be about .2 to .3C higher than before).

Hope that helps, do ask if there's anything that you need to be clearer/need more info on.


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

r thanks for your help everyone i really appricate it loads,emma my gyn dr gave me the clomid and all he said i will see u when u r pregnant which i thought was very werid x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

With PCOS, opk's can be quite unreliable, basically will give you a false positive as with pcos you can have high lh levels. i think the best option would be checking cm, and taking your bbt. yuo can get a graph online and chart it.

Is there anyway you can push for a tracking scan? I find it quite strange that they have left you too it without any support. I'm not suprised you feeling confused hun i would be to   

Good luck hun

Nikki xx


----------

